# Amount of hiking exercise for pup



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Toughest part of raising a V is cooling my own jets while the pup builds up to running beside a bike and long hiking weekends in the woods!

For more experienced V folks, a question: How much can a pup take at 12 weeks, or 16 weeks? Clearly sustained running/jogging is out -- everybody knows that -- and everybody knows you let your pup set the pace (stop when the pup slows down or stops). Beyond the basic advice, what kind of routine exercise have folks found successful?

Last night I took my pup out on a little 2 mile hike and it seemed like it strained him a bit. How far are folks able to walk their pups? (He really needs some hiking to burn off excess energy!)

On another note, taught my little fella to chase his thrown tennis ball and bring it back for a treat, and now it works for all sorts of things. Fetch is a great one for exercise! And fir bringing me a can of soda! (We're still working on not puncturing the can.)

Cheers,
-mra-

p.s. Normally he eats flowers, but this 'un was too big!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a 19 month old and a 10 week old. Chase has his 2nd shot so we are taking him on what we consider safe trails on leash so we can prevent him from getting into anything gross. The 19 month old is usually off lead. 

While our 19 month old has endless energy, we monitor the puppy. I have been having Chase walk for 5 minutes or so, then I carry him for 5 minutes to give him a break. We do 3 miles this way, so he walks about half maybe. He is tired at the end and if he falls behind I pick him up and carry him the rest of the way. He may be getting more tired bc he's chasing his big brother, but this works for us! 

Will add that at 19 months with cool weather and proper hydration/ nutrition, Miles (19month old) has an endless hiking capability. We have taken him 14 miles, no problem.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

IMO: None. No structured runs at that age. 

Free roaming off lead, exploring the environment and redirected by food... Luring into position, everything interactive and under supervision. Other an that.. Eat, potty and sleep...

Very demanding, both mentally and physically on the human to act as parent for the puppy 8)


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Swimming is a great way to have your puppy burn off excess energy!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh if you meant running that's a no! We don't run Chase, he walks on his leash while Miles runs off his leash. We don't trust him off leash yet, he just learned his name so we are working on his recall.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson is 10 mos and we haven't run him yet. I may start in late September once the weather and humidity settle down. He will be almost one and I will run him on the bike path (him on the grass). We did a five mile hike on lead with him the other day and it was a bit much for the lad. He did okay and we took entry of rests. I really think the heat and humidity get to him more than the walking. As a very young pup, we did short walks and lots of free play with other pups


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/how-vizsla-ages.html

The above is how a Vizsla ages. One calendar year equals about 15 years of mental and physical maturity of a Vizsla (using a human scale of aging).

So with that, 6 months would be about 7 and 3 months is about 3.1/2 years old.

3 and 1/2 is about the age of one of my granddaughters. How far can I hike with her? Give your pup time and keep the equivalent above time line in mind.

Short hikes are great with my granddaughter, but push her too far and the tears start a falling.  

Have fun with your BABY. He will grow up too fast. 

RBD


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice, folks! I'll limit him to short hikes of just walking for now, with the occasional tennis ball fetch.

We're discovering that he loves to scent track and that doing this really wears him down. We ate a roasted chicken the other day and then dragged the carcass through the woods for him. Great fun watching him nose down following through the trees, then nose up when he caught wind of it (we'd hung it from a tree -- trail was about a quarter mile altogether). Will likely try to wear him down with lots of these scent games.

Cheers,
-mra-


----------

